

Easily Retrieve The Entire MobileMe User Email List - qhoxie
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/08/21/an-easy-way-to-retrieve-the-entire-mobileme-user-email-list/

======
mattmaroon
"Gathering the entire MobileMe username list, and therefore email list, via a
simple dictionary attack is trivial."

Umm, or not. You still have to load a website each time. Even if they're case
insensitive and allow no numbers other than the standard 36 letters/numbers,
just to get all 10 character or fewer screen names would take 36^10 (over 3
quadrillion) page loads.

If that's trivial for him, I'd love to have his computer and internet
connection.

